# Ken Block - 650 BHP Fiesta



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Aye, exaclty what it says on the tin.

exceptional stuff if you haven't seen it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i know its a mega repost.. countless times, but i still like this clip...
even though he touches the wall at 1:27 and a cone at 2:19


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

My bad lol 

Yeah I saw that bit, amateur


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well i dont believe its one take.. so im guessing thats the best it went lol..

the reason i dont think its one take is the guy on the little powered scooter, where block drifts round him.. theres already plenty of tyre marks that match the fiesta as he goes into it... me thinks hes knocked him off his scooter first time round :lol:


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic stuff, savage sounding car for its size


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldnt like to be carrying tyres to that man!:doublesho


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Ken Block is my hero! His drifting skills are amazing!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, cheers!


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ken block :argie:

Not in a gay way by the way! Lol


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I would like to see what a decent rally driver could do


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Either way its a cool vid, little beastie sounds fookin amazing :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome vid and the guy obviously has skills, just a shame he can't convert those skills into a WRC win eh:thumb:

But lets face it, cars are for woofters


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe if he spent as much time testing his WRC machine he might not crash it so often.

Great exhibition driver , nothing more than average rally driver.


----------

